# What's the difference between prewar and postwar DX tanks?



## BikeMe (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi all....   Recently, there have been a few DX tanks up for sale...  I've got a 1940 DX and would love to put a tank on it, i'm just unsure what exactly i should be looking for... any help?
    Thanks!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 13, 2014)

*BikeMe   1940 DX*

Hi,
   There is a big difference, 1939 & 1940 had a different "Wing" pattern than 1941 on. In '39 & '40, the wing pattern on the tank
was an upward pattern with horizontal wing lines, after that the pattern was a downward wing with the winglines at 
a downward diagonal.
 Belolw are pictures of my 1940 DX, this is what yours should look like if it is a '40..................Wayne


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I was thinking there are also physical differences. Possibly in the 'gills' and I'm pretty sure the horns are different. V/r Shawn


----------



## FloridaRust (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is my 1941 girls version


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 13, 2014)

And for reference, here is a repainted 1941


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2014)

bikeme, Sorry for the following...

answer: ...about 4 years....


----------



## Dave K (Mar 13, 2014)

Prewar tanks (and early postwar) have threaded holes for the screws that hold the tank together.  Postwar tanks have clips the screws screw into.  I am 99.9% you there is no way to tell a prewar from postwar when the tank is installed other then paint style.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 13, 2014)

*my 41*

here is my all original 1941 MAROON and STRAW with Schwinn aluminum Gothic fenders and wald chaingaurd.  there is 3 others that we have counted.  im sure there is more in private collections... I  love this bike


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 13, 2014)

some of the prewar tanks can have the larger horn button hole.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 13, 2014)

*That statement is true for Cantilever tanks NOT the DX tank .....*



Dave K said:


> Prewar tanks (and early postwar) have threaded holes for the screws that hold the tank together.  Postwar tanks have clips the screws screw into.  I am 99.9% you there is no way to tell a prewar from postwar when the tank is installed other then paint style.




Prewar DX tanks are different I have not run across a prewar DX tank without the clips inside - I have never had a 1939 - but my original paint 1940 prewar DX in dark red & ivory - as well as my red & ivory 1941 BFG Challenger - my original paint blue & ivory BFG Challenger 1940 DX & a black & ivory 1941 that I sold last year all have clips in the tanks ... I couldn't find any inside shots of the tanks ... 

The only thing I noticed myself was that the headtube angle is different on the pre & post war models & the front of the tank is a little different because of this ....


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 13, 2014)

*1940 vs 1941 tank graphics, What's up with this?*

So this is a bit interesting.... As you can see by my bike, the 1940 was the last year for the "upward" wing pattern, and as can be seen by
 the restored bike owned by schwinndoggy, the 1941 had the new pattern.
 So, why does Shaun's ( vintage2wheel) 1941 have a 1940 tank on it?
 I was reading the story on Dave Stromberger's site that Shaun wrote last year about finding this bike.
 Very interesting story, great bike, cool guard & fenders, but since the bike was in pieces, whoever originally 
assembled the bike may have installed a 1940 tank. Or...It could be one of those things that Schwinn did on many occasions, and that would be to use up the left over '40 tanks on the '1941 bikes.
 What do you guys think?, just wondering....................Wayne


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 13, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing, wayne. The logo on vintage2 wheels is the old style, but he claims it is a 41.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 13, 2014)

*schwinndoggy*

Yes,
   Honestly, I have never seen a '41 with the '40 graphics. I know that '40 was definately the last year for my pattern, and '41 was the first year for yours.
So, it would be interesting to find the answer to this question.
    Also...your '41 looks great ! I will be totally restoring my '40 DX soon, but I am working on my '55 Deluxe Hornet at the moment.............Wayne


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 13, 2014)

That's a cool D-X topper!  I'm a DX fan.  Perhaps one day I could visit in time for one of your DX rides.

I don't recall my original 39 having clips in the tank.  I'll have it out this weekend to clean up for the Idaho show and I'll check.



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Prewar DX tanks are different I have not run across a prewar DX tank without the clips inside


----------



## BikeMe (Mar 13, 2014)

*Some great input here!!*

Some good info and bike's posted, so i just wanted to say thanks...  I'm going to try and take a few pics of my bike tomorrow....as you will see, a previous owner decided to add a bit of their own personal flair to bike(ugh!!) and i have no clue what the heck the deal is with the springer fork....looks kinna odd to me...  I've never been so on the fence on what to do with a bike...do i leave it as is and just have fun with it, or do i roll up my sleeves and put the thing right?  I'll have to see what you all have to say after you see the pics....should be interesting!!!


----------



## BikeMe (Mar 13, 2014)

*I had enough light to take pics!!*



   You don't have to wait till tomorrow...there was enough daylight left, so i hauled the bike outside and took a few quick pics...  Okay, so here's what i've got, and like i said, a previous owner got a wee bit carried away with some ivory paint...lol....then there's the issue of the springer fork...it just seems to me that it juts out too far forward...doesn't it?  I'm not sure if it matters, but i included a pic of the serial number...  Sooooo, if YOU had this, what would you do with it?  Leave it alone or make it look original?  I'm anxious to read your opinions!!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 13, 2014)

*BikeMe*

Your DX is badged as a "Packard", the same as mine, that's pretty cool.
 Not to be insulting, but that paint job is pretty funky, you should restore it
back to original. ( Just my 2 cents)..............Wayne


----------



## BikeMe (Mar 13, 2014)

*Yep, it's a Packard!*

.....and Wayne, no problem, i'm not insulted at all, because i am in no way shape or form responsible for the funky paint job on that bike...heehee..  I kinna think, though, that the majority, if not all, of the black paint may be original...i'll have to give it a close look tomorrow...


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 14, 2014)

She looks quite original! The springer does look like it is bent out! Basically, the paint job is not original so you might as well do a repaint. You can find real nice stencils for it on ebay. Thats what I did on my Dx. Ride on!
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_004.html


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 14, 2014)

1941 DX with factory springer stops on the frame......


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is my is a 41 this is when I firsts bought it and it's a beauty all orginal paint it now has a rack on it what's interesting is it is badged roadmaster and has the OG (original) roadmaster decal on the down tube aswell I've never seen one badged and decal roadmaster I've heard a while back someone had seen one but I never did ??? How rare is it with this badge and decal ?? And why would it be badged roadmaster etc anyone ....???? Thanks guys have a great weekend !! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 15, 2014)

*Spence36*

I have never heard of such a thing. Yes, Schwinns were sold using many different badges, but they were all
Schwinn owned. Cleveland Welding Company ( Roadmaster),& Schwinn are two completely different companies.
Are you sure these were not installed buy some previous owner?
 Please post some close up pictures of the badge & decals so we can see them...Thanks!........Wayne


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a girls Schwinn built bike that was badged as a Roadmaster. It is a late pre-war standard equipped bike.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm guessing that both companies called their bikes Roadmaster, but were still separate bikes just bearing the same name, different logos.
So, I would also imagine that the decal on the Schwinn would not actually say Cleveland Welding Company, but instead it would say Schwinn.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 15, 2014)

Not that unusual...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vin...nn-Roadmaster-USA-Bicycle-Badge-/331125630942


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 15, 2014)

*Thanks Old Hotrod*

Thanks, Now I do remember seeing that badge.
 A completely different Roadmaster from the CWC one.............Wayne


----------



## TammyN (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is a photo of my girl's 1939. It doesn't have clips inside the tank. It's a hanging tank-the horn half has a band around the top tube to hold it in place.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

